# who will be the first to hit 50?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i find it unbelievable that noone in timberwolves history has ever scored 50 points. we have had some good scorers in the past. I also find it hard to believe that kg has never had more than 40 points. I think this may be the season where a wolf hits 50 points. i think there are 3 players that have a chance at 50 points this season, and i dont think kg will be one of them.

the first guy that comes to mind is wally szczy. "Szczy" is currently tied for the most points in a single game with 44 against the bulls. He has an incredible shooting ability. Mychal Thompson used to call szczy's mid-range shots lay-ups. He also has a little problem of putting up too many shots, but to score 50 that has got to be the best way. He did do a lot of scoring in the lakers' series. If he can stay healthy i think he has a great shot at 50.

The second is going to have to be sammy cassell. 2 S's 2 L's scored 40 points in consecutive series in game 1. His career high 40 points but the thing is is that sam can score. If he is going to be healthy and against a team with a bad point guard, you can expect a 40 point game.

The last guy is going to be surprisingly troy hudson. The guy has been injured but you can't say t.hud isn't a scoring point guard. If you recall the one game he started last year, it was in a huge game against the nets. Both teams were really hot and the nets were on that huge winning streak when they hired that hobbit as a coach. The wolves came off a game the night before against the bucks. Cassell couldn't walk after the bucks game. Troy hudson decided to end the nets win streak and drop 27 points. More chances against worse teams could get him a lucky 50 points.

Now if it isnt this season that someone doesnt score 50 points, i think kg or a way future draft pick does it. I think the 3 above are the only ones in my eyes that have a realistic chance at 50. 

The first thing i check when we get a new player is what is their career high in scoring? Correct me if i am wrong but there has never been a player who spent some kind of time with the wolves and ever scored 50 points. Spree had 49 in one game once, that is the most any player that has played for the woolves has scored.The real question is, who do you think will be the first to score 50 in timberwolves' franchise history.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

thats what i love about KG though
he is just so consistent
never had more than 40 in his career
but is averagin like 23 a game the past 4 seasons


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah he is just a great all-around player


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Wally got 44 against the Bulls in the 2002/2003 season. Not too far off. 

My guess is that eventually KG is going to get it, but Its hard to say because its difficult to imagine KG taking that many shots to get 50. 

He plays at a perfect flow all the time.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Wally got 44 against the Bulls in the 2002/2003 season. Not too far off.
> 
> My guess is that eventually KG is going to get it, but Its hard to say because its difficult to imagine KG taking that many shots to get 50.
> ...


Yes, but he could be very unselfish sometimes that scoring 40 and more are rare in his career. I hope he will break 40 to get to 50.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

unless there is an injury, wally will never get the minutes to get back to how he was playing when he got that 44, i dont think anyone on this team is going to get to 50 this season, hell we could go the whole season without anyone getting 40.
its just a tribute to the teamwork of this team, and of its star player.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

i think you are forgetting about sprewell. he should be mentioned because when he gets on a roll, he can really pour it on. i don't know how many of those games he has left in the tank, but i'm sure he's good for a few 30+ games. I could see cassell doing it. i don't think anyone will eclipse 50 because our team is so well balanced. i wouldn't be surprised to see the wolves have 4-5 20pt.+ scorers in a few games. i'd rather see that anyway.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

spree is far off his prime now. there is a reason why i didnt mention him. because he wont be the guy to score 50. he only has one thing going for him now and that is his shot. before he could rise above players but that isnt goign to happen anymore.

hassell and wally will spilt minutes right down the middle. wally is capable of scoring 50 no doubt about it. He and cassell are the 2 players that find nothing wrong in taking as many shots as possible. t hud also i guess.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I was at the home opener in 1997 versus Golden state when spree went off for 45. (soon after he choked PJ Carlissemo)

Here is link to that box score:
boxscore 

funny to see that our starting C was Cherokee Parks and SG was Chris Carr. although both of them scored 20 that night.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

KG is not a dominant scorer that's why he has never gotten more than 40 yet. 
Get your *** on the block more.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

But Amare is, I'm sure...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> But Amare is, I'm sure...


Yes, just look at the FTA.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Troy Hudson scores 50??Never. If somebody scores 50 of Minnesota its going to be KG, Sam or Spree!!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

So Amare is a go to scorer/garnett isn't is because Amare makes 1 more free throw per game?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ndubi Ebi


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

thee hasn't been one team in the nba that has actually given troy the starting role. and while he is here, he wont until cassell is done. if hudson is healthy then i think he comes close if not 50.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

when has someone scored close to 50 coming off the bench in the history of the nba? if it's happened, please tell me who and when.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

if would more than likely happen when he is a starter. thats why i said he hasnt had the chance to start........i know he wont score it off the bench. I am certain that tony delk has scored 50 off the bench before.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> I am certain that tony delk has scored 50 off the bench before.


When was that?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He was with the suns. I am 99.9% sure of that. if not that i am .1% sur he was witht eh celtics. i know it was against the kings because i remember after i saw the highlights on sportscenter i was in shock and i ended up watching it like 3 times! it was in the 01-02 season. so it actually has been done....


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Tony delk scored exactly 53 points against Sacramento in 2001 I think it was, but he didn't do it off the bench. Going by this box score, he started in the backcourt with Jason Kidd. 

http://www.basketballreference.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=2000&b=20010102&tm=SAC


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

then there must be another game where he scored 50 off the bench. I am pretty sure he did do that.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I highly doubt someone scored 50 of the bench. The only way I can picture that happening is if somehow kobe, t-mac, or some other player was late for the game for some reason and ended up subbing in the first few minutes of the game. but really, you need to find who has came off the bench to score 50. i'm not knocking the accomplishment, because that is unbelievable. if you are saying there is a guy, find out who, because i sure haven't heard of that feat.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

man i know it has happened.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

KG dropped 47 tonight. Very close, but fell just a little short.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

Most point off the bench- 40, by Nick Van Exel during his final season in Dallas. Nick broke his own record of 37, which he set a few games earlier.


----------

